# 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion: DAN-IEL BRY-AN...YES! YES! YES!



## CJ

*American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX*​


> Following the monumental announcement that four-time World Champion Daniel Bryan has been medically cleared to return to in-ring competition, SmackDown LIVE’s General Manager will kick off the blue brand.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976195696180318208
> What will the future hold for WWE’s “Yes!” Man? Could we see a WrestleMania return? How will this affect his role as GM? Who will he look to face first? Find out as The Road to WrestleMania continues on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C.













*Will Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn face any repercussions from Daniel Bryan for their attack on Shane McMahon?*​


> To say the least, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn may have gone too far last week on SmackDown LIVE. After Shane McMahon announced he would be taking an indefinite leave of absence from his position as SmackDown LIVE Commissioner, KO and Zayn brutalized McMahon, leaving him with several injuries.
> 
> Daniel Bryan returns to SmackDown LIVE tonight as the sole person in charge of Team Blue. How will he respond to Owens & Zayn after their unbelievable attack? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Is Jinder Mahal winning the United States Title a foregone conclusion?*​


> The United States Championship picture heading into WrestleMania is murky following last week’s SmackDown LIVE. Jinder Mahal continued to claim he is the uncrowned champion and interrupted Bobby Roode when he attempted to use his rematch clause to challenge Randy Orton at WrestleMania, then defeated The Glorious One before eating an RKO from the titleholder.
> 
> As WrestleMania draws closer, will one Superstar emerge as the clear challenger for WWE’s Apex Predator?











*How will the SmackDown Women’s Division change after the arrival of Asuka?*​


> The dynamic of the Women’s division on SmackDown LIVE immediately changed when Asuka declared she’d be challenging SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair at WrestleMania.
> 
> With the specter of The Empress of Tomorrow hanging over them, how will the women of Team Blue react? Carmella still holds the Money in the Bank contract; could she rush to cash in before The Show of Shows? And with the WrestleMania Women’s Battle Royal on the horizon, surely the women of the blue brand will be out to make an impression just before stepping onto The Grandest Stage of Them All.











*Will The Bludgeon Brothers’ punishment continue?*​


> At WWE Fastlane, Harper & Rowan demolished The New Day and SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Usos during a thrilling title bout. Two days later on SmackDown LIVE, Big E & Jimmy Uso, the only two members of their respective teams cleared for competition, attempted to take out The Bludgeon Brothers but came up short.
> 
> Now that the mallet-wielding madmen are on the loose, will The New Day, The Usos or anyone else be able to stop their path of destruction?











*Will AJ Styles and Shinsuke Nakamura have to watch each other’s back ahead of WrestleMania?*​


> Though he emerged from WWE Fastlane’s wild Six-Pack Challenge with his WWE Championship, AJ Styles found out quickly that The Road to WrestleMania promises to be challenging.
> 
> After enduring a two-on-one beating at the hands of Rusev & Aiden English, Styles was saved by an unlikely Superstar: Shinsuke Nakamura, his WrestleMania opponent. With their WWE Championship dream match just three weeks away, will the two have to watch each other’s backs to ensure that their dream match becomes a reality?


----------



## Ace

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

I'm not sure what they're doing with AJ-Nakamura, we're 3 weeks from WM and we've got nothing from them while Shane's feud kickstarted hot and will be getting most of the attention going forward. Then there's several others which have had the feuds developed.

AJ-Nakamura is still in first gear and I don't think that will change until the go home show, and even then they'll likely only push into second gear.

If they were more creative, they could have written a good feud. But I'm thinking they'll do this watching each others back shit for a while until the go home where something happens and one of them lays the other out.


----------



## Donnie

AJ MENTIONED IN THE PREVIEW :mark: 

Guess this means he's ok and i can breathe again wens3



Vegeta said:


> I'm not sure what they're doing with AJ-Nakamura, we're 3 weeks from WM and we've got nothing from them while Shane's feud kickstarted hot and will be getting most of the attention going forward. Then there's several others which have had the feuds developed.
> 
> AJ-Nakamura is still in first gear and I don't think that will change until the go home show, and even then they'll likely only push into second gear.
> 
> If they were more creative, they could have written a good feud. But I'm thinking they'll do this watching each others back shit for a while until the go home where something happens and one of them lays the other out.


Yeah, feels like they think 'well, it's a dream match, so we don't need to go all out on the feud' sucks for the build but at least the match will rule.

Question, who do you think is winning?


----------



## Ace

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



Donnie said:


> Yeah, feels like they think 'well, it's a dream match, so we don't need to go all out on the feud' sucks for the build but at least the match will rule.
> 
> Question, who do you think is winning?


 Nakamura probably.

Probably a good thing as I want AJ off this shit show. Road Dogg and Shane have killed it.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



Vegeta said:


> Nakamura probably.
> 
> Probably a good thing as I want AJ off this shit show. Road Dogg and Shane have killed it.


AJ On Raw would be perfect, dude needs a change of scenery.

Wait,a thought just hit me, Ace, what if the attack at MSG was to write AJ off for the w/e, but to also fuel AJ being pissed at Nak for not watching his back?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



Five point preview said:


> Is Jinder Mahal winning the United States Title a foregone conclusion?


Phew. I guess we don't have to worry about this happening.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phew. I guess we don't have to worry about this happening.


:mj2 i hope you haven't jinxed us


----------



## Jedah

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



> Carmella still holds the Money in the Bank contract; could she rush to cash in before The Show of Shows?


Please let her cash in and fail before Mania.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



Jedah said:


> Please let her cash in and fail before Mania.


Unfortunately, WWE is big on the reverse psychology game, so this is basically proof that she won't. She's going to ruin Asuka vs Charlotte in some capacity. I just hope she's not involved until the match actually finishes. That's the best we can hope for.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

Yeah, I've got zero hype for this show I'm afraid. Hopefully it ends up being good, but no expectations from that preview. Which is probably for the best. I'm just glad we get to see Asuka on SD for a change.

They really should start creating some semblance of a build for AJ/Nak, three weeks away, and there's nothing there. I guess they are just banking on the match being good at WrestleMania (like us all), and don't care about building it up.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

Both of the big title matches for Smackdown having build that (so far) amounts to 'We respect each other and can't wait to wrestle' is just lame. They're at least planting the seeds for tension to grow between AJ and Nakamura but I'm not getting that vibe from Asuka/Charlotte. Two natural heels both trying to play smiley babyfaces isn't the way to build this match. I hope WWE sees that.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

Well I am interested in the Tag Team feud with the Usos and New Day going after Harper/Rowan. Plus I do wonder what they are going to do with Bryan since they were building Bryan and Shane butting heads but that seems to have cooled off. Other than that, the preview doesn't look exciting.

Charlotte vs. Asuka is like AJ Styles vs. Nakamura, except they are on seperate brands. I don't know what more they could do to make it exciting since both are faces.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, I've got zero hype for this show I'm afraid. Hopefully it ends up being good, but no expectations from that preview. Which is probably for the best. I'm just glad we get to see Asuka on SD for a change.
> 
> They really should start creating some semblance of a build for AJ/Nak, three weeks away, and there's nothing there. I guess they are just banking on the match being good at WrestleMania (like us all), and don't care about building it up.


Usos/New Day/Bludgeon Brothers should be good.

And if they start building Asuka/Charlotte and AJ/Nak, it would make the show worth watching.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



Jedah said:


> Usos/New Day/Bludgeon Brothers should be good.
> 
> And if they start building Asuka/Charlotte and AJ/Nak, it would make the show worth watching.


They could definitely make a good show here and get SD back on track, but we all know how :trolldog likes to roll.

I think the Tag scene will be the best part again. I'm really enjoying what they are doing with it, and at least it has genuine heat.


----------



## RoyalAsuka

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

for me SD have improved a lot after Fastlane.

1. Tag Team picture is excellent
2. Style/Nak is kinda slow, but explosion will make it worth
3. KO/Sami/Shane stuff is finally reaching it climax
4. i am curious about Asuka/Charlotte built, can't remember the last time they built up a match by having superstars on different brand.


US title thing is boring with Mahal inserted and also whatever they are doing with Carmella pinning babyfaces


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

The better looking Wrestlemania matches are on the Smackdown side, not enough build up though on either brand, a lot of it has been dragging but I'm slightly preferring Smackdown at the minute.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

I had zero interest in watching this show but with the D Bry announcement I now kinda want to watch it.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

Bryan has been cleared.

Scratch what I said earlier.

I'm now hyped for SD :yes


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bryan and Shame vs Kami with Bryan turning heel at Mania would be super lit.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

Yeah, Daniel Bryan getting cleared kind of answered my question on whats next for him. Holy crap. It sure made SDL all the more exciting for tonight.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

Smackdown tonight just suddenly became must see TV with the recent announcement regarding Daniel Bryan.


----------



## guts64

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Bryan and Shame vs Kami with Bryan turning heel at Mania would be super lit.


I don´t think they will do that but that would be fantastic.
Bryan in don´t give a fuck/talking smack mode would be fantastic.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



BlueSanta said:


> Smackdown tonight just suddenly became must see TV with the recent announcement regarding Daniel Bryan.


I'm staying up just to hear Bryan's promo. Wasn't bothering until I heard the news. :yes


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm staying up just to hear Bryan's promo. Wasn't bothering until I heard the news. :yes


Where is Smackdown tonight? I'm expecting a massive pop when Bryan makes the announcement.


----------



## 751161

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*



BlueSanta said:


> Where is Smackdown tonight? I'm expecting a massive pop when Bryan makes the announcement.


Texas, I think.

I imagine the pop during his entrance will be massive. The news is everywhere and he's still trending right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

I'm not going to front like I was a DBry fan because I wasn't.

But fandom aside, this is a great story about humanity!

I'll be rooting for him on his third run with the E.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: 03/20 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Will Styles and Nakamura have each other’s back as WrestleMania approaches?*

For sure watching this tonight.

Daniel :mark


----------



## Mango13

Will watch the start of the show and record the rest of it.


----------



## 751161

Wonder what the ratings are going to be like tonight. Especially the first hour considering Bryan is opening. Twitter and the Internet has exploded since the news. I can see why they chose to announce it the way they did.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Please let AJ pull through this injury in time. Would hate for one of the WrestleMania matches I'm excited for, get ruined because of it.

Hearing D-Bry cleared to compete will have me glued to my seat for Smackdown. Looking forward to his return on the show tonight.


----------



## arch.unleash

I will watch the shit out o this show, even if they fire me tomorrow :bryan2


----------



## emil_vlkv

Smackdown is going to crush RAW in ratings this week... First time since early 2017. Roman and RAW in general are really fuc_ed.


----------



## arch.unleash

I still can't believe it. Remembering how emotional his retirement was just makes this return much more sweet. I wish him the best, fucking YES!


----------



## Crasp

Going to watch tonight and I might just cry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I hope SD destroys Raw in the ratings tonight and for the foreseeable future. Not gonna say why, though.


----------



## Zuckerhut83

One Guy doesn't make a whole Show better. Still not watching the Road Dogg Bullcrap


----------



## Alright_Mate

A part of me just wants a nice emotional comeback segment but another part of me wants to see Owens and Zayn beat him up.


----------



## DammitChrist

- What does Daniel Bryan being medically cleared to compete mean for the blue brand?
- Will AJ Styles be able to compete at WM 34 in spite of his injury?
- Will Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn be punished for destroying Shane McMahon last week?
- Will Asuka finally move over to Tuesday nights for good as of tonight?
- Will Randy Orton have to deal with Jinder Mahal as his challenger for the US title?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mox Girl

Like I said in the Daniel being medially cleared thread, I really hope he doesn't team with Shane at Mania. I don't think I can bring myself to cheer for Shane at this point, he's just irritated me to the point where I don't want to see him again :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

I'll just leave this here for people to watch before Smackdown....


----------



## CRCC

KO and Sami beating him after his comeback speech would do wonders for them.


----------



## safc-scotty

Should be a good night of wrestling. Looking forward to the DB stuff, the build for the WWE/Womens/Tag titles and then 205 should be great with Hideo/Lince and most importantly Mustafa vs Drew in the second semi final match :mark:


----------



## Rankles75

This thread might even make it to 30 pages now!


----------



## Mango13

One hour :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ambrose Girl said:


> Like I said in the Daniel being medially cleared thread, I really hope he doesn't team with Shane at Mania. I don't think I can bring myself to cheer for Shane at this point, he's just irritated me to the point where I don't want to see him again :lol


Cheer when Bryan is in, and then just boo when Shane is? lol


I never thought they would clear Bryan, so Im so excited to see him getting to come back and do what he loves. I too wish he wasn't saddled with Shane in a tag match (That looks like what is gonna happen anyway) Wish they cleared him sooner so we could have gotten him against AJ.


----------



## arch.unleash

Man if Miz was still on SD, they could've made Bryan kick the living shit out of him in his return promo.


----------



## Mox Girl

Can we just get rid of Shane in a match and just have DB against KO or Sami instead please? I'd much rather prefer that :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ambrose Girl said:


> Can we just get rid of Shane in a match and just have DB against KO or Sami instead please? I'd much rather prefer that :lol


That would be better. :yes:yes:yes


----------



## MC

With Bryan's return, I'm really excited for what he is going to do. I'll take ANY match, as long as Daniel Bryan is wrestling again.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Ambrose Girl said:


> Can we just get rid of Shane in a match and just have DB against KO or Sami instead please? I'd much rather prefer that :lol


That would be glorious, but even if so, Shane will just come back to own them even further. This feud really needs to end at WrestleMania.


----------



## EMGESP

Prepare for one of the greatest reactions ever.


----------



## 751161

It's been months since I've seen a SD thread get this many posts before the show.

Thank you, Bryan.










It's the first time it's felt 'must see' in so long. There's no way I'd miss Bryan's promo tonight, that's something you have to witness in real time.


----------



## Mango13

20 Minutes :mark:


----------



## 751161

Seeing Bryan come out and knowing he could get physical at any time now :banderas

I'm curious if KO & Zayn will interrupt him.

It was always so sad to me seeing him in the GM role, even though I was glad to see him still. Because all you wanted to do was see him wrestle and couldn't.


----------



## Dolorian

Alright, I'll check out SD tonight. I imagine that aside from the stuff with Bryan they will finalize the rest of the match ups for Mania.

Let's see how this goes, @The Fourth Wall, did you bring the refreshments?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I gotta take a shiet and it's 15 mins till SDL starts.

I don't want a rush job done, so I'll probably hold it in and sit through Bryan's segment.

Priorities.


----------



## Mainboy

Steve Black Man said:


> I'll just leave this here for people to watch before Smackdown....


One of the greatest wwe videos ever.


----------



## DoolieNoted

The 'B' show becomes the 'DB' show.. :benson1

Will be interesting that he's in sole charge for the moment and now able to kick butt as well as take names..


----------



## 751161

Dolorian said:


> Alright, I'll check out SD tonight. I imagine that aside from the stuff with Bryan they will finalize the rest of the match ups for Mania.
> 
> Let's see how this goes, @The Fourth Wall, did you bring the refreshments?


Yep, got the Cups too


----------



## Dolorian

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yep, got the Cups too












Awesome, we are all set then!


----------



## Mango13

Can't wait to see the reaction he gets when his music hits.


----------



## Chrome

I'm gonna check out SDL too, 1st time I've watched live since like September of '16 I think. Got some Captain Morgan and Bacardi on deck, should go well with Bryan's return.


----------



## 751161

DANIEL *RATINGS* BRYAN


----------



## Therapy

Made it back from my overtime shift just in time to was Cringedown.. Had to transfer a patient (I'm an EMT) 4hrs up to Albany NY today and drive back... 11hrs of overtime and back in time to watch the B show...


----------



## Mordecay

DB getting cleared in Rusev Day :rusevyes


----------



## TD Stinger

Get off my screen Modern Family.

It's time for Bryan.


----------



## Mango13

It's time :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I never thought I'd be happy to see Bryan.


----------



## Mainboy

Starting with this dude :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh God, we're going on a "Feels" Trip boys and girls.


----------



## 751161

Video package roud

I've got goosebumps.


----------



## Lok

Damn he retired over 2 years ago! Time flies.


----------



## arch.unleash

OH MY GOD THE EMOTIONS! GOOSEBUMPS!


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown just got a lot interesting


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Yeah them putting this on Twitter was def a good idea


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I cried like a damn baby when he had to retire.


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> Video package roud
> 
> I've got goosebumps.



You and me both


----------



## Switchblade Club

Crying


----------



## Trophies

Man I got this stupid ass smile on my face. :lol


----------



## Chrome

God damn at all those news outlets reporting this.


----------



## Mainboy

That fucking pop. :mark:


----------



## Therapy

Oh wow.. I missed this working today.. So fucking happy!!!! :mark: :mark: This is an actual surprise.


----------



## 751161

I've got the hugest smile on my face.

He's back. He's fucking back.

It still feels surreal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That pop.

:trips8


----------



## Break it Down

Seriously guys whos cutting onions?


----------



## wkc_23

The REAL face of the WWE is back.


----------



## Mra22

Oh man :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

That opening video package has given me chills, I'm smiling so much.


----------



## TD Stinger

This is freaking surreal.


----------



## 751161

:yes :yes :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The GOAT has returned


----------



## Nicky Midss

Hopefully aj interrupts him and gives him a title shot.


----------



## Hawkke

I wonder if he's going to do only part time or full time.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Jesus this is so cool


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

That ovation. Even the commentators are on their feet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That loud-ass chant.

:trips8

Another loved babyface.

:drose


----------



## FITZ

It's a heel turn. He says he's cleared but refuses to wrestle again.


----------



## 751161

That fucking pop

:tripsblessed

The KING is back.


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally, the crowd settled on one chant, lol.


----------



## finalnight

SD is going to be lit...


----------



## ElTerrible

So that´s what real corwd noise looks like. Their faces, arms and feet move. It had also been retired for three years. :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23

This is what Roman Reigns wishes the reception he'd get every time he came out :lol


----------



## Chrome

This crowd loves Bryan. :jbutler


----------



## Mra22

Hey Roman,

That’s what a pop sounds like :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club

The real face of the WWE :mark


----------



## Nicky Midss

Fuck Shane McMahon


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

FITZ said:


> It's a heel turn. He says he's cleared but refuses to wrestle again.


If he came out and just shit on the crowd right now :maury


----------



## TD Stinger

This speech is so going to get to me.


----------



## arch.unleash

I'm legit happy for this guy. He's got the hair and the beard ready too.


----------



## XOmega

pfft


----------



## Therapy

Bryan tearing up is bringing out the feels.. God dammit it is dusty in here.. Who is cutting onions again?


----------



## 751161

Bryan getting choked up :mj2


----------



## the_hound

thank you brie chants, wow


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

"Thank you Brie!" chants.

Awesome!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

TY BRIE! TY BRIE!


----------



## arch.unleash

Oh he's got to mention Shane shit fuck. Fuck him we don't care about his lame ass.


----------



## Chrome

Was that the 1st time Brie ever got her name chanted? :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Bryan's turned into a hell of a promo over the years.

Edit: This fucker should be a motivational speaker.


----------



## Therapy

the_hound said:


> thank you brie chants, wow


The fucking smark crowd actually did the right thing and dropped their ego and thanked his wife.. Major props to the crowd


----------



## Mra22

The feels :mark:


----------



## Headliner

This got me in my feelings. :mj2


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> Bryan getting choked up :mj2


Honestly don't know how hes keeping it together when I barely can LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

A heel needs to come out and get DAT heat.

Mojo Rawley, where you at bruh?


----------



## 751161

This speech is getting to me guys. I've got goosebumps. So happy for Bryan. This guy deserves to be back in this ring.


----------



## wkc_23

Chills man, chills. Some of the best news of the past couple years.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Chills the whole time watching this. Best in the World is coming back!!!


----------



## Xenoblade

so i am guessing he is shane's partner against KO and Sami for mania?


----------



## the_hound

this is soo fucking unreal, d bry vs aj styles oh my god....i'm fucking hard


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dude is preaching a sermon right now. Feel like I can run through a wall.


----------



## Switchblade Club

The Fourth Wall said:


> This speech is getting to me guys. I've got goosebumps. So happy for Bryan. This guy deserves to be back in this ring.


This is why I love wrestling.

Shit like this.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I am just so excited right now! Daniel Bryan is one of the greatest wrestlers in my opinion. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mra22

YES! YES! YES! YES!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DGenerationMC said:


> Dude is preaching a sermon right now. Feel like I can run through a wall.


DO IT!

WF will start a GoFundMe for your medical expenses! 

:laugh:


----------



## Amber B




----------



## Trophies

He's been cleared for a while, it's just WWE docs. :lol


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## TD Stinger

Who cutting the damn onions in here!

Edit: Point to that fucking sign!


----------



## Break it Down

One of the greatest to ever do it right here folks


----------



## 751161

HBKRollins said:


> This is why I love wrestling.
> 
> Shit like this.


I honestly don't think anything in 2018 can top this moment. What an incredible speech.


----------



## arch.unleash

Daniel Bryan is one genuine motherfucker. The geeks can learn from him.


----------



## Wynter

This promo is from the heart and I can't even deal with right now.

The love he has for Brie is beautiful.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Point at the sign. Its the ONE time we'll love it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

First ever 'WrestleMania" chant?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Pointing to the sign!

So awesome!

WM chants!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I get the impression that Bryan was in a dark fucking place the last 2 years. So happy for him.


----------



## Therapy

WWE just found their Wrestlemania buyrates.... Holy shit


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*This just feels right in the heart seeing Daniel Bryan being able to wrestle again and he should be wrestling at WM. It's perfect timing in my honest opinion. And the fans agree with me. :mj4*_


----------



## Mra22

I’m so hyped :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

And just like that, this painfully mediocre year just became quite a lot better.

THANK YOU BASED BRYAN roud


----------



## Break it Down

WOW


----------



## 751161

This crowd is ELECTRIC. Bryan is so fucking over, it's unreal.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

I freaking love this promo, you can just tell how much this whole thing means to him.


----------



## Chrome

Fine promo by Bryan. :clap

Would rather he just talk for 2 hours tbh. :lol


----------



## Mra22

My goodness that pop !!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

WOW

I'm smiling so much at how perfect that was.


----------



## Switchblade Club

Holy fuck that was unreal


----------



## Mordecay

That is the sound of someone who is over, FOTC over


----------



## XOmega

Break it Down said:


> One of the greatest to ever do it right here folks


That's subjective it's a large list ahead of him and most are not even in the wwe anymore or even ever part of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan looks like someone pulled a 200 lb weight off his shoulders. He looks so relieved.

:drose


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Great opener and no heels interrupted it, which made it even better.


----------



## 751161

That speech was awesome and very genuine. 

Welcome back Bryan. :tripsblessed


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Damn, nothing is going to top that tonight.


----------



## Hawkke

If you fight fir your dreams in WWE 9/10 times you will be knifed in the back by management.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976249706190917637


----------



## Therapy

2yrs of being an inactive wrestler and he's more over than anyone else on the roster still... The guy is special and touches something with the fans no one else has touched since The Rock, Austin, and CM Punk left...


----------



## Wynter

It's really nice seeing a truly over Face get such a beast reaction.

Damn, Bryan got me back into wresting. Crazy to see him back when I thought WWE would never let him back in a ring again.


----------



## wkc_23

Welp, that's gonna be the best thing about Smackdown for sure :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Now to get Kidd and Graves cleared!


----------



## Natecore

Oh yeah, forgot how he’s also the best promo in the company!

:yes


----------



## SnapOrTap

THE REAL BIG DOG HAS RETURNED.


----------



## Steve Black Man

God, I've missed him. I know he's been around as GM and all, but that was the first time it really felt like Daniel Bryan was back. It was the first time in over two years that the YES chants really meant something.


----------



## Switchblade Club

The fact I might see Daniel wrestle at Mania :mark


----------



## Mra22

This man is so over !!!! That pop is deafening, the only other person that fires the crowd up like that is The Rock


----------



## 751161

That's got to be one of the best SD Live moments since it's inception right? That was so great. Very rare WWE gives me goosebumps.


----------



## PaulHBK

Nope. Great from the heart inspirational promo. Chills...


----------



## arch.unleash

And suddenly the RTWM got much more interesting. I don't want to be negative but I can't help bring angry that his first match is a fucking tag with Shane.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1

F*ck....yeah...I cried.


----------



## Headliner

WWE royally fucks up almost everything they touch, but the one thing they always get right are the genuine moments like this.


----------



## Ronzilla

*turns off TV* now that was an awesome Smackdown!


----------



## Trophies

Daniel Bryan making Smackdown great again.


----------



## the_hound

i just wonder if d-bry has been cleared for a while, the fact he's in wrestling shape and vanished for a couple of weeks, tells me he's been ready to go and its going to be d-bry and shane vs owens and zayn as a way to softly get him back in the ring


----------



## 751161

Steve Black Man said:


> God, I've missed him. I know he's been around as GM and all, but that was the first time it really felt like Daniel Bryan was back. It was the first time in over two years that the YES chants really meant something.


The GM role was very awkward to me. Whilst it was great to see him on TV, all I could think about is how I just wanted him to wrestle every time. Finally it's a reality again. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Just the fact that AJ/Bryan can happen now :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I’m curious as to what shape he’s in.

Does anybody know if he kept up his physique?

I think it would look odd if he came out looking likely a sickly, thin version of himself.


----------



## Mango13

Headliner said:


> WWE royally fucks up almost everything they touch, but the one thing they always get right are the genuine moments like this.


It's because they don't have their retarded writing staff cooking up things for the performer to say, they just let them go out there and be them and speak from the heart.


----------



## Kratosx23

arch.unleash said:


> And suddenly the RTWM got much more interesting. I don't want to be negative but I can't help bring angry that his first match is a fucking tag with Shane.


At least Kevin and Sami will be involved in the hottest match on the show. :shrug

Good moment, though, because it was real. We need more real and less corporate speak and utter phoniness.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Fight For Your Dreams

What a lovely segment!


----------



## safc-scotty

That segment was perfect. Loved how he called back to his retirement speech and how genuine the whole thing felt. I'll probably be really nervous when he steps back into the ring the first few times but I'm so happy he is back!


----------



## Therapy

Mango13 said:


> It's because they don't have their retarded writing staff cooking up things for the performer to say, they just let them go out there and be them and speak from the heart.


If only there was a time this was standard operating procedure.. Oh wait there was, and it was when WWE had their highest streak of ratings ever..


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I’m curious as to what shape he’s in.
> 
> Does anybody know if he kept up his physique?
> 
> I think it would look odd if he came out looking likely a sickly, thin version of himself.


For a guy that didn't give up on his dream, I bet he's in fine shape. He's always been that thick sort of fit, so I'd imagine that.


----------



## Wynter

I hope this show does huge ratings. Gotta show WWE who's actually the real deal around here.

How many talents can be gone for two years, come back and already be over than all of the roster? What an amazing talent and testament to Bryan's impact.


----------



## Break it Down

Mango13 said:


> It's because they don't have their retarded writing staff cooking up things for the performer to say, they just let them go out there and be them and speak from the heart.


Yup. That was a 100% unscripted genuine promo and it was beautiful


----------



## Switchblade Club

Just keep Daniel on the TV all night :mark


----------



## Therapy

Sick burn by Bryan.. :mark: :mark: That was fucking cold. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Gonna bet tonight ends with Kami beating down Bryan, or at least teasing it.


----------



## 751161

"I can't wait to beat you."

Okay Zigs :booklel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

AmDrag announces his return, so of course WWE has to ensure that my buzz is killed by giving Ru-Ru a jobber entrance. :serious:


----------



## Steve Black Man

Can't wait for the inevitable Bryan/Styles moment tonight :mark:


----------



## Master Bate

Countless people pointing at the WM sign, Daniel Bryan first one to get a WM chant lol


----------



## 751161

Just fucking imagine Bryan vs. Nakamura :banderas


----------



## Empress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976249864370597888
Very heartfelt speech from Bryan. Welcome Back, Dragon.


----------



## Himiko

Wow. Over 200 pages and the show only started 20 mins ago


----------



## Switchblade Club

Himiko said:


> Wow. Over 200 pages and the show only started 20 mins ago


Bryan is a DRAW


----------



## Master Bate

I hope with a few call ups and with the draft Smackdown can really pick up again.

Bryan AJ Nak staying on Smackdown.
Miz being brought over, with a few NXT call ups.

Would have me so hyped.


----------



## Mox Girl

Nice opening segment - Daniel rambled a bit, but he was clearly emotional. Heartwarming 

LOL at Dolph :lol


----------



## Chrome

Bryan vs Rusev would be a fun match methinks. :hmm:


----------



## Hawkke

Congrats to DBry, but.. Not watching Rusev doing a meaningless job again, fuck this show.

:imout


----------



## arch.unleash

Tyrion Lannister said:


> At least Kevin and Sami will be involved in the hottest match on the show. :shrug
> 
> Good moment, though, because it was real. We need more real and less corporate speak and utter phoniness.


Eh, I don't care about both of them. They bore me to tears in this current role and storyline, especially Owens. Bryan's comeback match should've been in the mainevent of WM. I know this isn't even legally allowed because :reigns 

OH look, it's the WWE championship match build opening the show again. I swear this match is shaping up to be on the fucking pre-show. Unbelievable.


----------



## SnapOrTap

The Biggest Draw in the WWE (Not named the Rock) is finally back.

Hope we can finally get that Lesnar vs Bryan dream match.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1

The Fourth Wall said:


> I honestly don't think anything in 2018 can top this moment. What an incredible speech.


It's got to be immediately in contention for best of the decade, if not all time.


I can't believe it got to me so much. I was a huge Bryan fan and even knew for sure he would be wrestling in the tag but damn. He drew tears from me. I dont think I teared up like that watching pro wrestling ever.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Do people really think naka will beat aj for the title? :mj4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Got back late. I can watch it out here in 3 hours instead of streaming it. Quick question. Is the YES chant still over? :bryanlol :yes


----------



## 751161

Rusev and Naka have some decent chemistry together. I've been enjoying their work together.


----------



## Dolorian

Styles is on commentary but hasn't said anything yet.


----------



## SnapOrTap

I'll see you Mofos in the RATINGZ thread tomorrow.

SO HYPE MUTHAFUCKAS. FINALLY. THE RATINGZ WAR MIGHT FINALLY RETURN.


----------



## Therapy

As many mistakes as Vince makes, he once in a while does show he has a heart and is a human being.. He could have hid this, he could have played it up as an angle leading to Wrestlemania.... 

But nope.. Vince did the right thing.. "Here is a mic Bryan, the first 15 minutes is yours, and say whatever you want, you deserve it"...


----------



## Steve Black Man

I CAME said:


> Got back late. I can watch it out here in 3 hours instead of streaming it. Quick question. *Is the YES chant still over?* :bryanlol :yes


----------



## Kratosx23

Nicky Midss said:


> Do people really think naka will beat aj for the title? :mj4


Do people really think he won't? :rock5


----------



## Citadel_James

Anyone else notice they said AJ was the WWE Champion but put up a picture of the US Title?

https://t.co/CW0bQMp5aB


----------



## wkc_23

Dolorian said:


> Styles is on commentary but hasn't said anything yet.


He's probably just pulling a Nakamura from last week. He didn't say anything either, just sat and watched.


----------



## arch.unleash

This Nak-AJ match will sadly bomb hard, it has zero heat and that will impact the quality of the match. It feels like a match for the European championship, not even the US or IC title. It's the 5th biggest match on the show now. It's really depressing.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I’m blown away by today’s developments, kinda lost for words right now; just processing it all.

Congratulations Daniel!!


----------



## Chrome

Oh, so Styles is just sitting by the commentary instead of actually being on commentary. Ok. :lol


----------



## Dolorian

wkc_23 said:


> He's probably just pulling a Nakamura from last week. He didn't say anything either, just sat and watched.


Ah, maybe that's what it is.


----------



## Himiko

Nicky Midss said:


> Do people really think naka will beat aj for the title? :mj4




There are rumours of AJ going to Raw after Mania so that’s why they think Nakamura will win


----------



## 751161

Why isn't AJ on Commentary :bean


----------



## wkc_23

Nakamura and Rusev has got pretty good chemistry.


----------



## TD Stinger

Nakamura and Rusev have good chemistry together.


----------



## Citadel_James

"Just like how Nakamura had a bird's eye view of Nakamura's match last week"

good one Tom Phillips


----------



## Therapy

I'm SHOCKED the guy with a Wrestlmania match won a match on Smackdown leading up to Wrestlemania.. What a shocking turn..


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Nakamura and Rusev have good chemistry together.


Maybe Rusev ends up as Nakamura's first challenger after he beats Styles for the title.


----------



## 751161

Rusev jobbing on SD again :mj2


----------



## Himiko

arch.unleash said:


> This Nak-AJ match will sadly bomb hard, it has zero heat and that will impact the quality of the match. It feels like a match for the European championship, not even the US or IC title. It's the 5th biggest match on the show now. It's really depressing.




I’d enjoy it more if there was real heat between them, like a proper rivalry, attacking each other etc. But they’re being all respectful and friendly which makes me not care


----------



## deepelemblues

half an hour in and the crowd isnt dead quiet roud


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> Why isn't AJ on Commentary :bean


He feels just like we do, he doesn't want to listen to Byron


----------



## Mox Girl

"Ladies of the women's division" ....As opposed to the men of the women's division? :lol


----------



## 751161

TD Stinger said:


> Nakamura and Rusev have good chemistry together.


Said the same thing myself. Best work Nakamura has done since his main roster call-up for me, hopefully he's this good with AJ.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

AJ/Naka is gonna be so fuckin dope :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. They still trying to sabotage Rusev though with all this heelish shit which is sad. Plus him losing all the time doesn't help things.


----------



## Therapy

deepelemblues said:


> half an hour in and the crowd isnt dead quiet roud


That DB promo was the equivalent of getting blown by 3 top tier strippers, then you're left to go home and watch porn on xHamster..


----------



## Master Bate

Asuka >>>>>

Charlotte cannot be ready.


----------



## 751161

SD been pretty enjoyable so far. Hopefully they keep it up. (Y)


----------



## Himiko

I wish they’d stop referring to AJ and Naka as “a dream match” and actually put some effort into making it a dream match


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen!


----------



## 751161

"I'm better than both of you."

Okay Nattie :booklel


----------



## taker1986

wkc_23 said:


> Just the fact that AJ/Bryan can happen now :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


AJ/Bryan for the WWE title should Main event Summerslam this year hopefully. That really would be awesome.


----------



## Ace

Don't think AJ will do any in ring work till WM.

Not sure how they're going to put heat in it though.

We're two weeks down and nothing has happened in this feud.

Sure it's a slow build, but compared to everything else it's way behind. They're going all guns blazing as this feud has yet to do anything.


----------



## Mox Girl

Haha I love that Nattie is so delusional :lol


----------



## Master Bate

Sami Zayn and Daniel Bryan might actually be in the same match at Mania though. I never thought this would be a possibility.


----------



## wkc_23

This WM might just be the best one since 30. Although, 31 was pretty good as well.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Who is excited for the RATINGZ thread tomorrow?


----------



## Therapy

WWE still on the closed captioned promos by providing useless text.. WWE apparently thinks their fans are deaf...


----------



## Himiko

SnapOrTap said:


> Who is excited for the RATINGZ thread tomorrow?




Ummm, didn’t you post this already earlier?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

I've just been thinking of KO losing his shit about this Daniel Bryan stuff. On his network special he bitched about his matches at big Mania and other top PPVs. Now he gets to be buried by Bryan and the YES movement. Time for him to just be "grateful".


----------



## Mordecay

Natalya vs Charlotte again :hmm


----------



## Himiko

Natalya is literally the female Dolph Ziggler


----------



## 751161

Daryl said:


> Sami Zayn and Daniel Bryan might actually be in the same match at Mania though. I never thought this would be a possibility.


I wish it was just Zayn vs. Bryan. That could steal the show.


----------



## 751161

wkc_23 said:


> This WM might just be the best one since 30. Although, 31 was pretty good as well.


The build-up hasn't been very good in areas, but the card is looking very strong. Especially on the SD side of things. It reminds me of WM 31 in that aspect. The build wasn't anything special, but the show ended up being pretty good. I think the same will happen here.


----------



## Master Bate

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish it was just Zayn vs. Bryan. That could steal the show.


Yea I'd much prefer Owens Vs Shane and Zayn Vs Bryan separate. 

I even like Owens, but Owens and Shane would drag the match down imo.


----------



## Therapy

Himiko said:


> Natalya is literally the female Dolph Ziggler


That's like dividing by zero dude..


----------



## Dolorian

Mordecay said:


> Natalya vs Charlotte again :hmm


Really no reason for Charlotte or Asuka to be doing pointless matches at this point. Let them do promo segments, brawl or something other than random matches.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dolorian said:


> Maybe Rusev ends up as Nakamura's first challenger after he beats Styles for the title.


Either him, Zayn, or Owens, or whoever they get from Raw.

Side note, how is "Knee to the Face" not a new shirt for Naka?


----------



## Therapy

Naka getting better at promos.. k


----------



## deepelemblues

baron jobber with dat jobber entrance


----------



## 751161

Are they going to do more to this AJ/Nak feud than "I didn't need your help." blah blah, "I will beat you"

Still hyped for the match, though.


----------



## Ace

We've seen the same thing from AJ-Nakamura for 2 weeks straight.

There's 2 SD's left to get heat into this feud.


----------



## Prayer Police

A Tye Dillinger sighting!


----------



## Dolorian

Himiko said:


> Natalya is literally the female Dolph Ziggler


Carmella should have cashed in on her during her title run so that we wouldn't have the Carmella cash in potentially ruining the Asuka/Charlotte match.


----------



## MrJT

Just watched the Bryan opening. Awesome stuff. Genuinely really happy for the guy, you could tell he was super depressed the last few years.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Holy Shit. It's Tye Dillinger!

And Corbin really should wrestle with a shirt on.


----------



## 751161

Poor Tye Dillinger getting the jobber entrance because :vince5 hates the 10 chant.

I feel so bad for Tye. He's not amazing, but they've treated him like absolute garbage.


----------



## Kosmonaut

The perfect 10 made it to TV. Too bad it will be for a squash.


----------



## Mordecay

Random Tye vs Baron match. Both in the jobber Battle Royal lol


----------



## Therapy

Vegeta said:


> We've seen the same thing from AJ-Nakamura for 2 weeks straight.
> 
> There's 2 SD's left to get heat into this feud.


I think I have just the thing to add some fire to this feud.


----------



## Himiko

Tye Dillinger is sexy as a motherfucker. Damn


----------



## bradatar

I didn’t know that was Tye Dillinger. I seriously thought local jobber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

Would it kill Corbin to get some ab work in? Like come on you are in the big leagues now.


----------



## Mox Girl

I feel bad for Tye Dillinger. He's great but he never even got a chance


----------



## Chrome

Was that a botch lol?


----------



## wkc_23

BOTCH


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Random Tye vs Baron match. Both in the jobber Battle Royal lol


 Even Bryan returning cannot save the shit show that is SD.


----------



## deepelemblues

b b b baron BOTCHIN


----------



## MC

Give Tye a chance. Let's get a trend going


----------



## 751161

Botch Corbin :Cocky


----------



## Mordecay

"What is the last great thing Tye did, Byron?" 

Do the girl on my sig counts?


----------



## wkc_23

Might be me, but Tye Dillinger looking a little chunkier :lol


----------



## Mango13

This show is quickly going down hill.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

On some real talk, I'd likely find getting on an episode of BotchaMania more worthwhile than jobbing out to Corbin. :draper2

Sadly, it looks like Tye will be kicked off TV for God knows how long yet again after that mishap.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MC 16 said:


> Give Tye a chance. Let's get a trend going


NO NO NO


----------



## Therapy

WTF? One match, into another, without a commercial in between?

Edit: Nevermind.. They did it..


----------



## 751161

Wow. Tye Dillinger is treated like an absolute geek. Pretty sad.

What happened to this guy? He had potential last I saw of him. Did he piss in someone's corn flakes backstage?


----------



## Dolorian

Depp Botch Six


----------



## Himiko

Baron Corbin is such a waste of roster space, waste of airtime, waste of money.


----------



## Mango13

Tye would be a perfect fit for the midcard role, yet he is just treated as enhancement talent.


----------



## 751161

Therapy said:


> WTF? One match, into another, without a commercial in between?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind.. They did it..


God damn it Therapy. You cursed it! :mj2


----------



## Chrome

Gettin' kinda bored tbh, bring Bryan back out and let him wrestle that bear again to get him ready for Mania....


----------



## 751161

Mango13 said:


> Tye would be a perfect fit for the midcard role, yet he is just treated as enhancement talent.


I don't get what's wrong with him? It confuses me. :lol

Decent look, has a chance to get over and has gotten over with the 10 chant, good ring worker.

Vince must really hate the whole 10 stuff a whole lot.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Im in the minority but I like Charlotte/Natalya matches.


----------



## Empress

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wow. Tye Dillinger is treated like an absolute geek. Pretty sad.
> 
> What happened to this guy? He had potential last I saw of him. Did he piss in someone's corn flakes backstage?


He seems to be another Tyler Breeze, just wasting away on the main roster.

I wish Rusev hadn't lost.

Charlotte looks great. Hope to see Becky tonight.


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> I don't get what's wrong with him? It confuses me. :lol
> 
> Decent look, has a chance to get over and has gotten over with the 10 chant, good ring worker.
> 
> Vince must really hate the whole 10 stuff a whole lot.



Just another case of Vince not having a fucking clue really.


----------



## THANOS

TD Stinger said:


> Either him, Zayn, or Owens, or whoever they get from Raw.
> 
> Side note, how is "Knee to the Face" not a new shirt for Naka?


I'm actually genuinely curious if the Kinshasa will force Bryan to use a new impact finisher instead of the Knee-Plus?

I suggest the Regal-plex!


----------



## 751161

Mordecay said:


> "What is the last great thing Tye did, Byron?"
> 
> Do the girl on my sig counts?


Good point. I wouldn't be that mad about jobbing out if I got to go home to Peyton every night. :book


----------



## wkc_23

Natayla annoys me, idk what it is. But she would still get it :lol


----------



## Therapy

Remember when Natty was portrayed as the Benoit/Hart of female wrestlers? When she was actually leagues above wrestling ability wise of every single female on the roster.. 

Then WWE turned her full retard...


----------



## 751161

Empress said:


> He seems to be another Tyler Breeze, just wasting away on the main roster.
> 
> I wish Rusev hadn't lost.
> 
> Charlotte looks great. Hope to see Becky tonight.


Don't know why Rusev is still a Heel and jobbing out on TV. It feels like they are intentionally trying to sabotage him.

Charlotte indeed looks great tonight :book


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> Good point. I wouldn't be that mad about jobbing out if I got to go home to Peyton every night. :book


he may lose all his matches but at the end of the day he still wins


----------



## Himiko

Can’t believe the best they could do for Natalya’s gimmick was crazy cat lady


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man this show has gotten dull relatively quickly.


----------



## MC

Poor Tye. I can't see him going further than he is right now


----------



## Dolorian

The Fourth Wall said:


> Charlotte indeed looks great tonight :book


Of course


----------



## JDP2016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976251643590213633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976257182906945537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976256514724941824
Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161

The show hasn't been able to keep up the momentum from Bryan's EPIC promo. 

That's the problem when you have something like that open.


----------



## TD Stinger

THANOS said:


> I'm actually genuinely curious if the Kinshasa will force Bryan to use a new impact finisher instead of the Knee-Plus?
> 
> I suggest the Regal-plex!


I mean they're 2 completely looking different moves. I don't see why it should be an issue.


----------



## Dolorian

JDP2016 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975926552901775360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976257182906945537
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976256514724941824
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Context?


----------



## 751161

JDP2016 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/975926552901775360
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976257182906945537
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976256514724941824
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Is JBL drunk tweeting? :lol


----------



## Chrome

The Fourth Wall said:


> The show hasn't been able to keep up the momentum from Bryan's EPIC promo.
> 
> That's the problem when you have something like that open.


It also shows how boring everything else is atm.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man Natalya might be the most boring wrestler on the roster.


----------



## Therapy

That was a sweet ass back breaker..


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> Poor Tye. I can't see him going further than he is right now


And all because of a fucking Chant. I can't see what else could have made him fall so down the card. He hasn't done anything wrong. Except getting called-up and treated like garbage.


----------



## Mordecay

There is always a powerbomb spot in Charlotte/Natalya matches


----------



## 751161

Chrome said:


> It also shows how boring everything else is atm.


Pretty much. I wouldn't have tuned in without the Bryan news, and now I'm just watching the rest because well I started anyways. :lol

It's not even like the SD side of the card is bad, it's very good. But the build needs far more.


----------



## 751161

This has been a decent match tbh. Although I don't give two shits about Nattie.


----------



## Dolorian

Just like the Alexa vs Asuka match yesterday, way too competitive.


----------



## Himiko

Babyface Charlotte is just sell sell sell sell


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976255743019094018


----------



## wkc_23

OH SHITTT


----------



## Mox Girl

Hello, Carmella.

EDIT: Well, again that was a waste of time :lmao


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Really good effort by Natalya tonight.


----------



## the_hound

wkc_23 said:


> Natayla annoys me, idk what it is. But she would still get it :lol












HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT NOPE


----------



## Mango13

They need to stop playing with my emotions with the cash in teases.


----------



## Prayer Police

lol, Carmella


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ugh...


----------



## Therapy

:lol a Cash in? Are you fucking kidding me? PLEASE FAIL.. PLEASE FAIL...

Oh FFS.. That was more overbooked than 3 TNA PPVs combined..


----------



## Abisial

Natalya pinning Charolette fpalm


DA ROAD DOG JESSE JAMES


----------



## Ace

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pretty much. I wouldn't have tuned in without the Bryan news, and now I'm just watching the rest because well I started anyways. :lol
> 
> It's not even like the SD side of the card is bad, it's very good. But the build needs far more.


The bells and whistles are being saved for the Shane/Bryan tag match.


----------



## 751161

Carmella :lmao :lmao

So irrelevant.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Would have been funny if the bell rang and Carmella got pinned. Of course, that didn't happen.


----------



## Trophies

This Charlotte/Nattie match...not bad. Ends with fuckery tho. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Was a good match other than that ending really


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm getting tired of the constant cash-in teases. There's been too many. Cash in already, Carmella :lol


----------



## deepelemblues

damn carmella lookin as tan as the hulkster tonight


----------



## Chrome

:russo would be proud of that finish.


----------



## Mordecay

LOL, and people were saying the Asuka/Charlotte build up was better than the Nia/Alexa :lol


----------



## Dolorian

They are really going to get Carmella involved in Asuka/Charlotte. Bloody hell.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

So you bring a ref down to the ring to have a match while a match is going on and a ref is already in the ring?

Seth needs to show her how its done.


----------



## Himiko

Carmella is really not good at cashing in, is she?


----------



## 751161

I wish Carmella had got her cash-in out of the way and failed. Now I need to have that black cloud hanging over the Charlotte/Asuka match still.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Miz is smashing ASUKA.
Roode is smashing Charlotte.

Braun MIGHT be smashing Alexa.


----------



## Himiko

I hope Asuka causes Carmella to fail her cash in


----------



## Jedah

Now that was a way to make the WrestleMania match got hotter. Nice match.

And ugh, just do the right thing and let Carmella cash in and fail before Mania. No one wants to see her anywhere near that match.

And Bryan showed us why he is so beloved. In an age of scripted, sanitized crap, that promo was so real and relatable.


----------



## Mango13

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish Carmella had got her cash-in out of the way and failed. Now I need to have that black cloud hanging over the Charlotte/Asuka match still.


That amount of salt that would flow if she successfully cashed in at Mania would be amazing, and me being a Mella fan would make it that much more enjoyable lol


----------



## Dolorian

The Fourth Wall said:


> I wish Carmella had got her cash-in out of the way and failed. Now I need to have that black cloud hanging over the Charlotte/Asuka match still.


Same. They should have gotten rid of that briefcase a long time ago. Now I dread the possibility of Carmella messing up the Asuka/Charlotte match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

And just like that, I'm reminded of how a man (Ellsworth) was the prime reason why one of the WWE's whamen-related match gimmicks (Ms. MITB) actually wound up being entertaining for at least a few weeks.



ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976255743019094018


Spicy. :trump3


----------



## arch.unleash

Asuka is having her first loss in MMC lol. There'e no way that little overpushed bitch is getting pinned.


----------



## Therapy

wkc_23 said:


> Natayla annoys me, idk what it is. But she would still get it :lol


----------



## Citadel_James

ShadowSucks92 said:


> So you bring a ref down to the ring to have a match while a match is going on and a ref is already in the ring?
> 
> Seth needs to show her how its done.


Was just thinking this. The existing referee looked really offended


poor guy


----------



## Chrome

Can Carmella cash-in on both Women's titles, or just the SDL one? :hmm:


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> Natayla annoys me, idk what it is. But she would still get it :lol


idk if I could do it, I feel like her boring personality would translate to the bedroom and she would just lay there like a dead fish or talk about her cats the entire time.


----------



## Kratosx23

Chrome said:


> Can Carmella cash-in on both Women's titles, or just the SDL one? :hmm:


Sadly, only the SmackDown one. Unless they change the rules to fit what they need.


----------



## Dolorian

arch.unleash said:


> Asuka is having her first loss in MMC lol. There'e no way that little overpushed bitch is getting pinned.


Not happening, Asuka will pin Alexa or make her tap.


----------



## Himiko

Dolorian said:


> Same. They should have gotten rid of that briefcase a long time ago. Now I dread the possibility of Carmella messing up the Asuka/Charlotte match.




I predict after Asuka wins in her Mania match, Carmella will come out and get buried. And Asuka will leave smiling


----------



## TD Stinger

Seriously, just give me my Triple Threat Tag with the New Days, Usos, and Bludgeon Brothers and I'm fucking set for Mania.

And again, if you wanted to throw in a ladder (and some tables and chairs) too, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## 751161

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sadly, only the SmackDown one. Unless they change the rules to fit what they need.


This is one instance where I wouldn't mind them bending the rules. Nobody cares about which brand she won it on, just please let her cash-in on RAW instead.


----------



## Dolorian

Himiko said:


> I predict after Asuka wins in her Mania match, Carmella will come out and get buried. And Asuka will leave smiling


Probably but it is just noise, really. She shouldn't be anywhere close to the Asuka/Charlotte match. She wasn't even a good pick to win that briefcase in the first place.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sadly, only the SmackDown one. Unless they change the rules to fit what they need.


Remember when Daniel Bryan tried to cash in on Mark Henry, but wasn't allowed to because Henry hadn't made it to his feet?

The rules are whatever the hell they want them to be :lol


----------



## 751161

This SD Tag Scene :banderas


----------



## arch.unleash

Dolorian said:


> Not happening, Asuka will pin Alexa or make her tap.


Miz is getting pinned. No way Alexa or Braun get pinned, they're very protected. They represent Conor's Cure too so it's obvious as hell they're winning.


----------



## Therapy

Usos cutting a fine promo..


----------



## Jedah

The Usos are really underrated mic workers. Some of the best promos in the company.


----------



## 751161

I'm glad it's Harper wrestling. He's really underrated in singles competition.


----------



## Trophies

Cutting off the BBs entrance. :taker


----------



## Awareness

The Usos have gotten really great on the mic in the past year or so.


----------



## 751161

Usos are just fantastic. There's some genuine heat in this SD Tag Scene which I love. It's been the bright spark of SD for weeks, and could very well steal the show at WrestleMania if they got a Ladder Match going on.


----------



## Dolorian

arch.unleash said:


> They represent Conor's Cure too so it's obvious as hell they're winning.


That didn't stop them from having Alexa bully Nia on the last two RAWs. They won't break Asuka's streak like that. Her and Miz are winning.


----------



## Jedah

arch.unleash said:


> Miz is getting pinned. No way Alexa or Braun get pinned, they're very protected. They represent Conor's Cure too so it's obvious as hell they're winning.


They're not as protected as Asuka is though.

They've repeatedly said Asuka's streak will end if they lose the MMC. That's a dumb stipulation, since by that standard Asuka isn't even undefeated, but that's the rule now. So they're winning. Even if by DQ.


----------



## Himiko

arch.unleash said:


> Miz is getting pinned. No way Alexa or Braun get pinned, they're very protected. They represent Conor's Cure too so it's obvious as hell they're winning.




You’re full on retarded if you think they’re gonna have Asuka’s undefeated streak be broken in the mixed tag team match. They’ve made it very clear in every one of her MMC matches that her undefeated streak is on the line, and she has a huge Wrestlemania match coming up with her undefeated streak being a major part of that. Asuka and Miz are winning.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jedah said:


> They're not as protected as Asuka is though.
> 
> They've repeatedly said Asuka's streak will end if they lose the MMC. That's a dumb stipulation, since by that standard Asuka isn't even undefeated, but that's the rule now. So they're winning. Even if by DQ.


Unfortunately you're right. It's why her matches are so boring for me.


----------



## arch.unleash

The Usos are fucking badass man.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Harper has really leaned out.


----------



## Awareness

Harper's great in the ring, but honestly I don't think Rowan gets enough credit either. It also helps that he looks legit as fuck in his weirdo masks.


----------



## Therapy

The Bludgeon brothers... 

Yet another WWE rash gimmick change with zero substance...

Great intro music and it stops there.. Stupid ring attire, no personality, no real gimmick other than "we have masks and foam hammers" and absolutely nothing defining them in the ring that is different from who they were before.. Jobbers 4 Life....


----------



## wkc_23

Mango13 said:


> idk if I could do it, I feel like her boring personality would translate to the bedroom and she would just lay there like a dead fish or talk about her cats the entire time.


She could be a closet freak, I'm just saying. You never know. Tyson the only person to know that info :lol


----------



## arch.unleash

Dolorian said:


> That didn't stop them from having Alexa bully Nia on the last two RAWs. They won't break Asuka's streak like that. Her and Miz are winning.


Stephanie is the biggest bitch in the history of the business and yet she appears in all of these PR shit trying to act like the greatest human ever. Kayafabe is dead.



Jedah said:


> They're not as protected as Asuka is though.
> 
> They've repeatedly said Asuka's streak will end if they lose the MMC. That's a dumb stipulation, since by that standard Asuka isn't even undefeated, but that's the rule now. So they're winning. Even if by DQ.





Himiko said:


> You’re full on retarded if you think they’re gonna have Asuka’s undefeated streak be broken in the mixed tag team match. They’ve made it very clear in every one of her MMC matches that her undefeated streak is on the line, and she has a huge Wrestlemania match coming up with her undefeated streak being a major part of that. Asuka and Miz are winning.


Oh, they really said that? If that was said then Awesuka will win. I thought the Miz getting pinned didn't mean the streak is over.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SDL's tag division booking is great.


----------



## wkc_23

Jobber Mahal, next.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Therapy said:


> The Bludgeon brothers...
> 
> Yet another WWE rash gimmick change with zero substance...
> 
> Great intro music and it stops there.. Stupid ring attire, no personality, no real gimmick other than "we have masks and foam hammers" and absolutely nothing defining them in the ring that is different from who they were before.. Jobbers 4 Life....


I dig them.


----------



## Awareness

I don't know if Jinder is just really tall or if that Singh brother is 5'1.


----------



## arch.unleash

Why can't Jinder just disappear? Wouldn't life be much better without him? The amount of sheer boredom he brings is really legendary.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

First Tye dun goof'd the End of Days, now the ring announcer forgot that Harper (like Rowan) doesn't have a first name anymore.

They say trouble always comes in threes, which is fine by me in this case, since it means more BotchaMania ammo. >


----------



## elo

Therapy said:


> The Bludgeon brothers...
> 
> Yet another WWE rash gimmick change with zero substance...
> 
> Great intro music and it stops there.. Stupid ring attire, no personality, no real gimmick other than "we have masks and foam hammers" and absolutely nothing defining them in the ring that is different from who they were before.. Jobbers 4 Life....


Toss em into the Lake of Reincarnation and try again.

This show is so ending with Bryan receiving a beatdown by Kevin and Sami, poor DB


----------



## Himiko

Roman calling Brock “Vince’s boy” never fails to make me cringe everytime


----------



## wkc_23

Awareness said:


> I don't know if Jinder is just really tall or if that Singh brother is 5'1.


He's like 6'4-6'5.. Pretty tall dude.


----------



## Shane Banks

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> First Tye dun goof'd the End of Days, now the ring announcer forgot that Harper (like Rowan) doesn't have a first name anymore.
> 
> They say trouble always comes in threes, which is fine by me in this case, since it means more BotchaMania ammo. >


there was also the botch where the showed the US title instead of the WWE Championship when AJ Styles was doing "commentary" for the rusev/Naka match lol


----------



## Himiko

Jinder Mahal should stop the steroids, wait for them to wear off, and then go to 205 live and leave us alone


----------



## Jedah

The mid card is really the only weakness on SD's side of the card. Very pale imitation of Raw's angle.


----------



## 751161

"I could have been the biggest star in Bollywood"

If only you had chosen that instead of being a Wrestler, Jinder.

If only.


----------



## Kosmonaut

Hate me if you want, I like Jinder's character. One of the few true heels in WWE.


----------



## 751161

Jedah said:


> The mid card is really the only weakness on SD's side of the card. Very pale imitation of Raw's angle.


Midcard sucks ass on SD. Roode should be a Heel, nobody cares about Jinder, and Orton is Champion just because. :cozy

This is one time I wish they'd just thrown some guys together for a ladder match.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Bobby Roode is confused :lol


----------



## Dolorian

This Orton, Jinder and Roode feud is the most boring thing going on this road to Mania. Piss break match for sure.


----------



## Awareness

I like the Bludgeon Brothers direction. I don't think it was an attempt to completely remake them as characters but to give them a different path while still retaining their original feel as in-ring performers. I even like how their theme music gives a nod to the Wyatt Family days by having crows in the first few seconds/following the buzzards. 

Though I do miss Luke Harper's creepy as shit eyeballs titantron.


----------



## arch.unleash

It's been a while since I've heard him talk, and welp, he's still the worst piece of dog shit on this planet.


----------



## Himiko

The 3 most boring characters in one match


----------



## Mox Girl

I still can't get over how different Jinder looks than back in the day, I have a photo with him from 2013 and he looks so much different :lol


----------



## Kosmonaut

Thank God the music stopped Bobby Roode from saying "Glorious".


----------



## wkc_23

Thank you for that, Orton :lol


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Awareness said:


> I don't know if Jinder is just really tall or if that Singh brother is 5'1.


Both Singh brothers are billed at 5'10. Jinder is billed at 6'5. Definitely some embellishing on both sides there.


----------



## 751161

Seeing Jinder get pissed off is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Shane Banks said:


> there was also the botch where the showed the US title instead of the WWE Championship when AJ Styles was doing "commentary" for the rusev/Naka match lol


Have some rep for catching that.


----------



## wkc_23

Yup, gotta feeling Jinder is winning the US title at WM.


----------



## Mango13

So who wants to take bets on if Becky eats the pin tonight?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Becky Lynch and Naomi vs The Riot Squad tag match again? This company has no idea what they want to do with these talented ladies. fpalm*_


----------



## 751161

Jinder is winning at Wrestlemania isn't he :lauren


----------



## Zyta

God bless Jinder's henchmen. They bump like no one else.


----------



## Chrome

I kinda laughed at Mahal pushing the Singh brother to get slaughtered and then running away. Don't know why. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope Neville comes to SDL after Mania.


----------



## Himiko

Oh god. The Riott Squad is still a thing [emoji849]


----------



## 751161

Oh look, Becky in another Tag Match that leads fucking nowhere.

:trolldog


----------



## Mordecay

That tag match's only purpose is just to announce that all of those girls are in the Womens Battle Royal


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The Fourth Wall said:


> Oh look, Becky in another Tag Match that leads fucking nowhere.
> 
> :trolldog


Don't remind me. :sadbecky


----------



## Ja AG

No Naomi entrance? okay SD, just suck harder


----------



## Mox Girl

Aww Becky's not wearing that gear shows off how nice her ass is  :lol


----------



## wkc_23

That Liv backshot :banderas


----------



## Himiko

Honestly, thank God for this women’s battle royal, it stops WWE doing multi women matches to try and fit as many women on the show as possible. Now they can focus on good singles matches


----------



## 751161

They treat Becky like such garbage. Sick of this shit. Frustrating being a fan of her. :sadbecky


----------



## Mox Girl

Also, Sarah Logan's pants are unflattering - she looks like she pissed herself :lmao


----------



## Chrome

Nice to see Becky get a submission win. :drose


----------



## Therapy

You'd think with the womans revolution they'd learn that making the women whine, screaming, and squeal constantly would come to an end.. It got old as fuck with Kelly Kelly (COME ON!!!) and is still the status quo to this day...


----------



## Not Lying

The Fourth Wall said:


> They treat Becky like such garbage. Sick of this shit. Frustrating being a fan of her. :sadbecky


well she's as always the only one getting big cheers and her name chanted..and she got a win :becky2


----------



## 751161

Becky actually getting a win on SD.

Did I dream that?


----------



## Kosmonaut

I like Ruby Riot, but the Riot Squad tag team is terrible compared to Absolution.


----------



## Mordecay

Becky actually won a match? :wtf

Liv botched that Rear View


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Logan literally tapping Becky's ass endured that this match wasn't 100% worthless. :reigns


----------



## arch.unleash

Even Daniel motherfucking Bryan coming back couldn't create a good SD show. It's literally an impossible task.


----------



## elo

Oh no DB, don't go out there


----------



## Dolorian

Well at least Becky didn't get pinned but got a win.


----------



## 751161

I hope Bryan doesn't get beatdown :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SDL is the House that AJ Styles _rented_. Time to turn over the keys because The Landlord is back. :bryan


----------



## Himiko

I don’t know how Becky manages to remain so over with the fans considering how shit her booking is


----------



## Dolorian

Owens and Sami wil try to attack Bryan but he will get physical and stand tall to end the show.


----------



## Mordecay

I don't think they will do it, but shouldn't KO and Zayn being, I don't know, fined/suspended for being late? You know, besides the "beating the boss" stuff


----------



## Therapy

Dolorian said:


> Owens and Sami wil try to attack Bryan but he will get physical and stand tall to end the show.


I will :mark: if I see Bryan do this to them both to close the show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am just praying that Bryan doesn't do a diving headbutt on Sami or Owens.


----------



## wkc_23

They're showing the Hulkster, brother. He's back, brothers!


----------



## Jedah

It's ridiculous that this Owens/Zayn stuff is still main eventing this show. Tonight is a very special occasion but this has gotten more attention than the title matches.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bryan is going to get attacked.

KO and Sami's mic work should be good if not great here.

We'll see...


----------



## Chrome

:mj4 @ Zayn.


----------



## wkc_23

Dolorian said:


> Owens and Sami wil try to attack Bryan but he will get physical and stand tall to end the show.


And what a fucking way to end the show if that happens :mark :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash

Jobber entrance already, that's nice.


----------



## Mra22

Bryan has been the best part of SD. I literally fell asleep watching this show lol. So glad I woke back up to watch Bryan


----------



## 751161

I want to see Bryan delivering some Yes kicks :yes


----------



## Himiko

Imagine if Daniel Bryan got physical tonight and then got injured and had to retire again [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## wkc_23

KO :ti


----------



## 751161

Bryan has been the best part of SD tonight, naturally. :yes


----------



## TD Stinger

No lie, Sami's reaction to Bryan getting cleared was pretty similar to mine.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Damn that chair around the neck was brutal. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh great a recap of Shane's horrible acting and those weird noises :lol


----------



## chrispepper

Bryan trying to contain his excitement is absolutely amazing.


----------



## 751161

That Shane beatdown was glorious.


----------



## Mra22

That beat down was awesome lol


----------



## 751161

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh great a recap of Shane's horrible acting and those weird noises :lol


Those shrieks and selling by Shane were fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Himiko

Shane with his big purple face and his baby making noises


----------



## Awareness

Shane's selling reminds me of that one time I got struck in the testicles. I'll never hit on married women again.


----------



## chrispepper

Bryan just delivered the part of the speech that's going in the video package.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL this is funny, KO and Sami are acting like their Dad is telling them off right now with those facial expressions :lol


----------



## 751161

Zayn looks like he's being told off by his Dad :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena

KO should powerbomb DB on the apron and retire him again. 

wens3


----------



## finalnight

Funny Daniel Bryan lecturing them about this when he choked a bitch out on national tv.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Owens and Zayn are literally the best heels in the WWE right now. They remind me of those mob villains who will laugh and joke with you, but at the flick of a switch will just kill you. I like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh shit.

:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SZ has the best facial expressions.

LMAO


----------



## Therapy

Not a bad spin.. The fired act hasn't been done for awhile.. I can accept this...


----------



## Master Bate

This Beatdown is about to be classic.


----------



## 751161

finalnight said:


> Funny Daniel Bryan lecturing them about this when he choked a bitch out on national tv.


----------



## Awareness

So with Sami fired does this mean I get back my uber driver?


----------



## TD Stinger

Are they really gonna take him out?

Edit: He took a bump!


----------



## Roxinius

Who the fuck is booking this tonight did they fire road dogs was too?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

He's able to get physical already.

:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

haha, good stuff


----------



## Jedah

Looks like we're getting ourselves an unsanctioned tag team match playa. :shrug


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Heh, couldn't wait for Bryan to start taking bumps. Guess it's to be expected though.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Kill Steen Kill!


----------



## Mra22

Daniel !!! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

this is soo fucking surreal


----------



## Therapy

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Shane/Bryan vs Sammy/Kevin at Mania


----------



## Master Bate

MARKING OUT HOLY SHIT


----------



## TD Stinger

This is fucking awesome!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THIS IS AMAZING. THIS POP. :mark:

PURE MONEY!


----------



## 751161

GET 'EM BRYAN :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues

holy shitttttttttttttttttt


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMFG MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight

They can only hope to contain him, not stop him, the monster is back.


----------



## arch.unleash

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## wkc_23

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

The YES! Kicks! A snap German suplex! The corner dropkick!

WE GOT US AN AMERICAN DRAGON, MAGGLE! :WOO


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

FUCKING DOPE!


----------



## Mra22

YES!!!!


----------



## Kosmonaut

Awesome way to end this!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Called it!


----------



## Leather Rebel

This is my favorite wrestling moment since Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## Jedah

Honestly, with Bryan back in the ring, it gives this angle a good payoff at least. Much better than Shane being the final victor. I guess I'm on board with it now.

Except for the US title match, SmackDown has a stacked as fuck card for Mania.

Listen to that crowd!


----------



## Joseph92

So according to DB being fired doesn't mean your gone forever? Only temporary? Who writes this stuff?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWE could make a ton more money if they do the right thing and get over their bias.

:mj


----------



## 751161

BRYAN LOOKING FUCKING CLEAN :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena

The heat! Yas! :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues

so when does shane run in and ruin this :hmmm


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. That fucking quick the crowd is hotter than the post WM RAW... All because.. Daniel fucking Bryan..


----------



## Alright_Mate

And just like that KO and Sami are the most hated guys in WWE.

This is Wrestling done right.


----------



## PraXitude

Good now put KO back on Raw, the A show.


----------



## Master Bate

This is heat. 

Not cool heat but actual heat.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Fucking useless ass referees. :lmao


----------



## the_hound

powerbomb through the table hahah


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

It's still kinda weird to see Daniel wrestle again and get attacked.


----------



## Mra22

Now KO and Zayn are getting real heat, wow


----------



## finalnight

Whats the deal with KO and Zayn totally no-selling DB's attacks?


----------



## 751161

Bryan taking bumps and getting physical. :tripsblessed

Never thought this day would come again.


----------



## arch.unleash

EH, I know it's heel heat and shit, but I wanted Bryan to kill them. I just can't wait till Mania. 

Stop screaming Owens, stop trying hard for once in your life.


----------



## Roxinius

Joseph92 said:


> So according to DB being fired doesn't mean your gone forever? Only temporary? Who writes this stuff?


Because they can be rehired duh


----------



## TD Stinger

They didn't waste any time did they with the big bumps.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Owens' autistic screams :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues

bryan taking bumps like he hasn't missed a day :mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

So they clear him then beat the shit out of him. Classico!


----------



## Switchblade Club

Bryan taking bumps and being physical :mark 

This is how to make legit heels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This was GREAT. So awesome to see Bryan get physical already and in a big way.

:mark:


----------



## Chrome

It's nice to see actual heat when a babyface gets his ass kicked, instead of "one more time!" and "this is awesome!" chants.


----------



## wkc_23

You still got it chants? :eyeroll


----------



## Godlike13

LoL, I’m so happy for Bryan right now.


----------



## 751161

I'm really paranoid seeing Bryan take these bumps. Not going to lie.


----------



## finalnight

Lmnopqrstallion said:


> So they clear him then beat the shit out of him. Classico!


Yeah, thats what happened the last time he was cleared, they put him in that match with Kane that reinjured him.


----------



## Awareness

Please don't die, Bryan.


----------



## Therapy

Beautiful ending... As much as I wanted to see Daniel rise.. They did the right thing to build legit heat...


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976276868683898880
Dat Snap German! Those Corner Dropkicks! Just for FFS do not land on your head.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Even if he is getting his ass kicked, Bryan must be feeling like the most happy person in the planet right now.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Lol DB goes straight to 11.

I mean I guess if you can go, yoh can go. DB doesn’t strike me as the ‘let me ease into it’ type.


----------



## Mra22

Crazy ending, so weird seeing him get physical again


----------



## NastyYaffa

Absolutely FANTASTIC angle to close off the show. Holy shit the crowd was going crazy when Bryan started to mount some offense.


----------



## RapShepard

They're all in with him. Want to see him and AJ eventually


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Chrome said:


> It's nice to see actual heat when a babyface gets his ass kicked, instead of "one more time!" and "this is awesome!" chants.


Or "You deserve it".


----------



## Steve Black Man

Damn, what an ending. We get to see Bryan doing his thing for the first time in years, and Owens and Zayn get mega-heat by destroying Bryan.

Good stuff, Smackdown :eva2


----------



## arch.unleash

This will be BY FAR the hottest match on the show, holy fuck. Good luck Reigns-Lesnar, fucking LOL.


----------



## elo

wkc_23 said:


> You still got it chants? :eyeroll


Nah, it was "You're still fired" chants.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

wkc_23 said:


> You still got it chants? :eyeroll


I think it was “you’re still fired” to Sami and Kevin.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

wkc_23 said:


> You still got it chants? :eyeroll


You’re still fired....


----------



## Master Bate

Lol the top face on RAW got you deserve it chants for getting beat down, and then this happens lol


----------



## Natecore

Oh yeah, this is still a fucking heel promotion.

Gotta get that HEAT!!!

fpalm


----------



## 751161

Didn't expect Bryan to take big bumps like that so soon after being cleared. Pretty awesome to see.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KO yelling "DOOOO IT, DOOOO IT!" to SZ was awesome!

LMFAO


----------



## safc-scotty

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm really paranoid seeing Bryan take these bumps. Not going to lie.


Yep, I'm the same. Will probably be like for his first few matches until it becomes normal that he is back.


----------



## Prayer Police

He's stealing the Miz's moves! /s


----------



## Mugging of Cena

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm really paranoid seeing Bryan take these bumps. Not going to lie.


Me too. Anytime someone touched him above his shoulders I winced.


----------



## wkc_23

Loved that ending. Really good Smackdown tonight.


----------



## KingCosmos

First time tuning in to a WWE show in awhile. happy for Bryan but i just can't get hype for him in WWE considering what they've done with him in the past and the current state of booking.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Hate to be a downer after such a great ending, but we all know this is going to wind up leading to a tag match at WrestleMania with Shane Fucking McMahon fp


----------



## EMGESP

That is how you end a show.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Bryan having the crowd going crazy while giving Zayn and Owens much needed heat. Just magnificent.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

arch.unleash said:


> This will be BY FAR the hottest match on the show, holy fuck. Good luck Reigns-Lesnar, fucking LOL.


That match is going to get shit on. Nobody is going to give two flying fucks with DB involved in a match and AJ vs Shinske.


----------



## Chrome

Aside from the Bryan segments, this show was a bit boring tbh. Don't think I can be a regular viewer again.


----------



## 751161

As much as I wanted Bryan to kick the ass of KO & Zayn. This kept the Heels looking strong, got them good heat, and built even more excitement for when Bryan gets properly back in the ring with them. Great angle to close the show.


----------



## Therapy

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976276868683898880
> Dat Snap German!


I almost got whip-lash from that.. That was fucking tight and the true essence of a SNAP German.. He was so pumped up..


----------



## Empress

That last segment was awesome. Bryan can still go! But I held my breath when he took those bumps.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Owens and Zayn, so good. It's uncomfortable watching them for the reason I stated earlier. You never know when they will strike. Owens especially, it's like he really believes he is constantly in the right. He's delusional, and that my friends, is character work done right. Fucking great. Loved it.

What they should do now is immediately announce that Bryan has re injured his neck and is back to being out indefinitely. Instant fuck you heat for Owens and Zayn. Keep it going until the final SD before Mania, and have Bryan attack Owens and Zayn, explain how he doesn't care that he is injured again, and that he wants an unsanctioned match at mania.

Smackdown is, in my opinion, better than Raw again, finally!


----------



## 751161

I'm actually not that mad about the Tag Match. Sure he has to tag with Shane, but imagine the hot tag, and working with Zayn & Owens. It has potential to be a pretty decent match that will ease Bryan back in to proper ring action.


----------



## Ace

Great opening and closing from Bryan, but there wasn't anything else on this show.

The Shane feud seems to be getting all the booking while the rest gets fuck all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That was a great ending. Bryan got in some of his trademark offense and Owens and Zayn just put nuclear heat on themselves. Great job. :clap Good to see Bryan getting his ass kicked again. :yes


----------



## chrispepper

So Bryan landed on his head at least twice which made me feel slightly uncomfortable.

But what an awesome segment.

Owens has been a truly great despicable heel for his entire run on smackdown but there was always a segment of smarks that would cheer for him no matter what. That just cemented both of them as the biggest heels with REAL HEAT WWE has had in YEARS. Do Not Waste It. 

I just hope Vince gets over himself and realizes what he has here.


----------



## finalnight

Chrome said:


> Aside from the Bryan segments, this show was a bit boring tbh. Don't think I can be a regular viewer again.


Yep, I watched the opening segment, then switched to NIT and NBA until the final segment.


----------



## arch.unleash

It's a moment like this that makes me continue to watch this shit product. You suffer and suffer and then get rewarded for your suffering with awesome shit like this every few months. It's always a not planned awesome shit but it's still awesome shit.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I’m not a fan of Shane per se but all his matches since his return have been exciting and had great bumps and action.


----------



## the_hound

imagine if they never announced Bryan's in ring return, kept it hush hush from everybody then had that segment to end the show, holy shit the heat for owens and zayn would be off the chain this would be up there with shane douglas attacking gary wolf


----------



## 751161

The Bryan segments were definitely the best part of SD and that storyline progression at the end was the best thing that has happened on SD in weeks. Both beatdowns were very well executed by KO & Zayn and actually felt brutal.


----------



## 751161

It's kind of funny to think how happy Bryan would have been taking bumps. :lol Just knowing he's allowed to take bumps like that again.


----------



## chrispepper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976278408979038209


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Raw is going to suffer greatly due to the Bryan's comeback.

Reigns is about to start burying folks now. 

He's about to become the thing he says he hates. 

Except he'll be there every fuggin' week, being insufferable!


----------



## finalnight

After that last segment, Shane McMahon feels really out of place for this Wrestlemania match now.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

I have seen and read some downright insultingly stupid things by marks, but the idea that Daniel Bryan is a fragile little butterfly, and every bump is a potential death blow is really really up there.
He is the most thoroughly checked human being on the roster, and he's in perfect health.

You don't read people flinching at Sheamus, who reportedly wrestles with spinal stenosis.

If you want to be concerned about someone's bumps in this tag match, it should be Shane's. The guy has taken insane bumps and blows to the head during his Attitude and RA runs, and frequently stumbles over words. He's like 10 times the potential brain damage case Bryan is.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

wkc_23 said:


> You still got it chants? :eyeroll


They were saying You're Still Fired


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Best looking German Bryan's done in a while. He needs to start doing the snap Dragon Suplex as a nod to his American Dragon moniker. :yes


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Man we're gonna get some fucking lit video packages at Wrestlemania. I honestly believe this will be one of the best Mania's in some time.


----------



## chrispepper

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I have seen and read some downright insultingly stupid things by marks, but the idea that Daniel Bryan is a fragile little butterfly, and every bump is a potential death blow is really really up there.
> He is the most thoroughly checked human being on the roster, and he's in perfect health.
> 
> You don't read people flinching at Sheamus, who reportedly wrestles with spinal stenosis.


It is totally fine and a perfectly natural reaction for "marks" to be worried about Bryan, when he's been retired for two years with concussion issues, and seeing him back in wrestling action for the first time and the bumps he has taken.

It's not like the WWE doesn't have a horrible history with this which is what made the whole situation so uncomfortable in the first place.

Yes he's been fully cleared but it's still going to take a while for us not to just worry about it.


----------



## 751161

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I have seen and read some downright insultingly stupid things by marks, but the idea that Daniel Bryan is a fragile little butterfly, and every bump is a potential death blow is really really up there.
> He is the most thoroughly checked human being on the roster, and he's in perfect health.
> 
> You don't read people flinching at Sheamus, who reportedly wrestles with spinal stenosis.


Nobody is saying that. It's just natural to be nervous when he's just been cleared and he's already taking big bumps. All it takes is one wrong move to get injured again. It'll take me a while to adjust to Bryan being back properly again.


----------



## Himiko

It’s a good thing Bryan is cleared because this storyline was getting very stale, and it became clear that they had no idea where they were going with it. Adding Bryan to the mix has really revitalised it. Looking forward to seeing their Wrestlemania match. Though I still want KO and Zayn to win, Bryan will definitely get the pin.


----------



## Chrome

Only complaint about that final segment was Bryan "firing" Owens and Zayn. Feel like firing angles have been run into the ground at this point. Should've just started attacking Bryan before he fired them or something.


----------



## RapShepard

Chrome said:


> Only complaint about that final segment was Bryan "firing" Owens and Zayn. Feel like firing angles have been run into the ground at this point. Should've just started attacking Bryan before he fired them or something.


Yeah I was expecting them to hit him before he could say it. But on the flip Bryan cutting a promo next week about how he's rehiring them just so he can kick their ass will be some gangster shit


----------



## Chrome

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I have seen and read some downright insultingly stupid things by marks, but the idea that Daniel Bryan is a fragile little butterfly, and every bump is a potential death blow is really really up there.
> He is the most thoroughly checked human being on the roster, and he's in perfect health.
> 
> You don't read people flinching at Sheamus, who reportedly wrestles with spinal stenosis.
> 
> If you want to be concerned about someone's bumps in this tag match, it should be Shane's. The guy has taken insane bumps and blows to the head during his Attitude and RA runs, and frequently stumbles over words. He's like 10 times the potential brain damage case Bryan is.


Agreed, I didn't flinch when he got Powerbombed on the apron, was relieved more than anything. He'll be alright.


----------



## Alright_Mate

All the talk will be about Bryan and rightfully so, but that segment proved why Kevin Owens is the best heel in the business, last week and this week is the Kevin Owens that so many love to see, we don't get to see that side of him that often nowadays but when he snaps it's fucking great television.


----------



## shutupchico

i get nervous when he does the corner drop kicks. those are like the worst bumps he takes


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

It's like Bryan never left. Here's the thing about his head injury - it's going to make his matches that much better, that much more dramatic. Because you're going to feel every bump he takes on an emotional level, while on an intellectual level you understand that he's been cleared and been told by experts to have a higher level of brain activity than average for his age



Mugging of Cena said:


> I’m not a fan of Shane per se but all his matches since his return have been exciting and had great bumps and action.


This is my exact position Shane. It's like hanging out with an uncle. You think it'll be lame until it's not. His cell match with KO was one of the top 5 best last year


----------



## Therapy

Chrome said:


> Agreed, I didn't flinch when he got Powerbombed on the apron, was relieved more than anything. He'll be alright.


I actually like the fact this was him basically saying "If I'm allowed back, I need to know I'm able to be back.. Bring it on.. I need to know I can do this.. Not next week, not at Wrestlemania.. Tonight.. Bring on the bumps!"


----------



## 751161

Alright_Mate said:


> All the talk will be about Bryan and rightfully so, but that segment proved why Kevin Owens is the best heel in the business, last week and this week is the Kevin Owens that so many love to see, we don't get to see that side of him that often nowadays but when he snaps it's fucking great television.


Zayn has surprised me as well. Never expected him to be this good in a Heel role. :applause


----------



## Himiko

Chrome said:


> Only complaint about that final segment was Bryan "firing" Owens and Zayn. Feel like firing angles have been run into the ground at this point. Should've just started attacking Bryan before he fired them or something.




And their idea of punishing them will be to rehire them, and give them a huge match at the biggest WWE show of the year against the most over beloved wrestler on Smackdown, and a McMahon


----------



## Chrome

Himiko said:


> And their idea of punishing them will be to rehire them, and give them a huge match at the biggest WWE show of the year against the most over beloved wrestler on Smackdown, and a McMahon


I know, that'll teach 'em a hard lesson. :mj4


----------



## validreasoning

When Owens portrays the badass not give a shit heel he is excellent. Turning on Zayn at takeover evolution, beating the shit out of Cena and stamping on the us title on his debut, festival of friendship, beating up Vince and last two weeks are some of the best segments of that type wwe have aired over the past 20 years.

Problem with owens is that he is booked as a comedy or chickenshit heel 90% of the time and while he can play those roles really well they don't suit him and he comes off as a filler midcard act.


----------



## Therapy

I could see WWE pulling this angle.

Shane returns to Smackdown. Shane gives a long.. Shane type promo pandering as usual.. Then goes on to say, it's ironic that Daniel Bryan is cleared to wrestle again, because a team of doctors just told me, I am not cleared to wrestle.. He goes on to show a series of promos depicting Bryan as the one who antagonized and encouraged Sami and KO to attack him" 

Shane then goes on to rehire Zayn and KO and makes a Two on One hanicapped match between Sami/KO and Bryan..


----------



## SAMCRO

I know Bryan's cleared but i still felt uncomfortable watching KO and Sami beat him down, guess its gonna be a while before i get used to it. I can only imagine how nervous some of the wrestlers facing him are gonna feel, he's cleared but i know they can't help but wanna be extra careful with Bryan.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Chrome said:


> Agreed, I didn't flinch when he got Powerbombed on the apron, was relieved more than anything. He'll be alright.


I really wonder if people truly understand that wrestling is fake. In a professional environment like WWE, you don't take shots to the head on purpose. And if you do on accident, then certainly not concussion-worthy.

Unless of course you wrestle Jinder Mahal on roid rage, or are told to get your skull caved in by Brock Lesnar on purpose.


----------



## DJ Punk

Wow. I can't believe I actually really enjoyed a 2018 Smackdown opening and end segment in the same episode. All thanks to D-Bry. He's fucking back. Fuck yea.


----------



## FITZ

Bryan is going to sell everything to his head like death. After watching how he took that first strike from Owens he's going to try and make you worried about his concussions in his matches. 



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I have seen and read some downright insultingly stupid things by marks, but the idea that Daniel Bryan is a fragile little butterfly, and every bump is a potential death blow is really really up there.
> He is the most thoroughly checked human being on the roster, and he's in perfect health.
> 
> You don't read people flinching at Sheamus, who reportedly wrestles with spinal stenosis.
> 
> If you want to be concerned about someone's bumps in this tag match, it should be Shane's. The guy has taken insane bumps and blows to the head during his Attitude and RA runs, and frequently stumbles over words. He's like 10 times the potential brain damage case Bryan is.


Shane was also legitimately knocked out in recent memory. Him going off the top rope and getting speared is brutal. Like Randy Orton borderline breaking character to talk to his kids during the match. 



Alright_Mate said:


> All the talk will be about Bryan and rightfully so, but that segment proved why Kevin Owens is the best heel in the business, last week and this week is the Kevin Owens that so many love to see, we don't get to see that side of him that often nowadays but when he snaps it's fucking great television.


I love Owens but I'm not going to give him a ton of credit for tonight. He beat up the new hottest act in wrestling. Bryan instantly became the most over guy on the roster and Owens beat up for heel heat. Anyone gets booed in that situation. 

I actually liked Sami Zayn's reaction more. He took part in that ass kicking but almost seemed remorseful at doing it.


----------



## Empress

Shane McMahon responds to the attack on Bryan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976280661270052864


----------



## shutupchico

King Jesus said:


> It's like Bryan never left. Here's the thing about his head injury - it's going to make his matches that much better, that much more dramatic. Because you're going to feel every bump he takes on an emotional level, while on an intellectual level you understand that he's been cleared and been told by experts to have a higher level of brain activity than average for his age
> 
> 
> 
> This is my exact position Shane. It's like hanging out with an uncle. You think it'll be lame until it's not. His cell match with KO was one of the top 5 best last year


that was a beautiful post... that psychology is too true.


----------



## emerald-fire

Absolutely brilliant episode of SmackDown. The show has got everything going for it at the moment. I hope this momentum continues for the weeks to come. When Daniel Bryan began doing the corner dropkicks, it was awesome. It seemed like he wasn't missing a beat after two years of no action.


----------



## Ledg

shutupchico said:


> i get nervous when he does the corner drop kicks. those are like the worst bumps he takes


Watching on replay, and I see that he tries to protect himself the best way possible, with touching the mat with his hands before hitting it.

I swear, before he retired it looked like, after every dropkick he banged his head on the mat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally got to see the opening segment. Tons of chills and I finally feel like the miasma of misery that enshrouded me since his retirement has finally been lifted. Today was a great day! :yes


----------



## AngryConsumer

Man, what a day and what a show!

Bryan actually retaliating against Owens/Zayn was so damn great to finally see. 

It’s still so unreal how far we’ve came with DB since that February night two years ago.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp

wkc_23 said:


> You still got it chants? :eyeroll


Fans were chanting your still fired at KO & Sami


----------



## Brock

For the first time in a long time, I can't wait to get back and actually watch SD.

Still can't believe Bryan is really back and watching him get physical again will be surreal I'd imagine.

:yes


----------



## STEVALD

King Jesus said:


> Here's the thing about his head injury - it's going to make his matches that much better, that much more dramatic. Because you're going to feel every bump he takes on an emotional level, while on an intellectual level you understand that he's been cleared and been told by experts to have a higher level of brain activity than average for his age


This.

Legit marked out like I was twelve again when Bryan started fighting back. And the opening promo, well. Couldn't happen to a better man.

IF YOU FIGHT FOR YOUR DREAMS, YOUR DREAMS WILL FIGHT FOR YOU :mj2


----------



## JTB33b

I am surprised Cena didn't show up on Smackdown and ask Bryan for a match at WM since Taker won't answer his calls.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I see Miz loaned Daniel the world famous "It kicks".


I'm curious to what kind of rating his rating his return popped, if they even sniffed the vicinity of 3.5M there's no reason DB shouldn't be the FotC.


----------



## chronoxiong

If Daniel Bryan gets to make his mark on Smackdown as an active wrestler, that will make the show must-watch. The dream matches we can see. Oh man. Can't wait. Hope he doesn't go to RAW in the next shakeup because RAW will always be Roman's show. That was a great ending segment to Smackdown. Great way to get the fans to hate Owens and Zayn. Now we want to see Shane come back next week in response. Will it be Shane/Bryan vs Owens/Zayn at WM? That will be a must see match.

I didn't hate the rest of Smackdown. I thought the Charlotte/Natalya match was pretty good. They both mess well together. And the almost Carmella cash in was cool. The fans don't want to boo the Usos anymore. Everytime they talk, the fans listen and cheer. Great stuff. Shinsuke still doesn't talk much but that backstage segment he had with Styles was needed. Lol at Orton and Jinder being in the US Title scene when they were feuding for the WWE Title last summer. Good Smackdown this week. Hope the ratings are up.


----------



## fabi1982

I shed a tear for the opening segment, this was brilliantly put together by WWE, but knowing he will be back, they already did that and not put it together yesterday quickly.

Crazy seeing Daniel going all the way already, again shows that he is not just cleared since yesterday. Actually lookin forward to the match Shane and Brian vs. Kevin and Sami, even though most of you want him to face AJ already. I guess it will be a title hunt over a longer period, maybe even longer than Summerslam. 

I´m just happy to see Brian wrestle again!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Tremendous episode start to finish. Bryan tugged on the old heartstrings in his opening segment. Rusev might have the best chemistry with Nakamura out of everyone he's faced on the main roster, enjoyed the Fastlane match and this SD rematch more than any Nakamura match since the first Roode one at Takeover: San Antonio. Charlotte and Natalya had an unexpected barnburner. Usos killed it again on the mic. Luke Harper got a win. Even Baron Corbin is getting in better shape (too bad about the botch).

And of course, seeing Bryan get physical again was amazing. You can tell by the way he moved around that ring, he might have been medically disallowed from competing in WWE, but he's put in time to make sure he was ready for the in-ring return. He looked fantastic in that short spurt.

My only minor nit-pick about the whole show (and it's not a big one because I completely understand it) is that Sami Zayn was working extremely light with Bryan, to the point where it took me out of the moment. Owens seemed to be doing things as normal, but Zayn was playing with kid gloves with those baby punches and takedowns. Hopefully he finds a better balance between safety and realism going forward. Back in the day, HHH made it look like he was killing HBK at Summerslam, but he was totally safe. Owens looked good in his portion of the beatdown in a similar way. I was watching Zayn thinking "aww that's good, he's protecting Bryan", followed by, "wait, I'm supposed to be booing this horrible attack!" It's going to be a bit of a process as everyone gets used to having Bryan in the ring again, I guess.


----------



## NJ88

Loved seeing Bryan back in a physical capacity.

He just has that something, as a face, which makes him so much more likable than any other face in the WWE. On Smackdown right now we have Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Shinsuka Nakamura, AJ Styles and now Daniel Bryan. Brilliant. I can't wait to see Bryan get into it with Styles and Nakamura, there are loads of match ups that are fresh and some we've seen before, which now seem almost new.

The angle is great, it has heat behind it, and for a return feud for Bryan it's good. He'll be able to get back into it physically, and hopefully get a fantastic Mania moment. If he sticks on Smackdown, then it's going to make it must watch.


----------



## 751161

I really enjoyed SD last night, obviously the Bryan segments being the real highlights. I hope it becomes a brand worth watching again. There's no reason it shouldn't be on RAW's level with the talent pool it has available. Fuck this 'B-Show' shit. It's the 1000th episode of SD this year, let's get this shit popping again.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

In one SD episode Bryan has the most must see match at Mania. Once they announce it that is. Plus it'll have the most heat of any match on the card. Will be nice to finally see the most over man on the roster back in the ring!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

The crowd were soooo hot for Bryan when he started making the comeback. They let us have just enough as well. Excited for Mania.


----------



## Oliver-94

Serious questions must be asked if WWE get it wrong with the current smackdown roster they have.


----------



## Honey Bucket

That buckle bomb on Bryan looked br00000tal. 

All eyes will be on DB's match (I'm guessing with Shane vs. Owens/Sami) and just the sheer thrill of seeing Bryan in his ring attire again kicking ass means this match will probably steal the show.

Just hope Shane doesn't try and hog the glory by doing one of his pathetic stunts.


----------



## Natecore

This fucking company just can’t help themselves. They just have to get that HEAT!!!! It’s bullshit. Just give me one damn night of happiness. 

Just a reminder why I don’t watch anymore.


----------



## FITZ

Natecore said:


> This fucking company just can’t help themselves. They just have to get that HEAT!!!! It’s bullshit. Just give me one damn night of happiness.
> 
> Just a reminder why I don’t watch anymore.


I tend to agree with you about heat. When he made his comeback I thought “just give him this one” right before Sami and Kevin took control for good. It’s his first night back and the place almost exploded when he started fighting back. 

WWE sends fans home unhappy too often. And too often their “happy ending” doesn’t make many people happy. 

They do backwards booking where they have someone fans like lose to the heel in hopes of making the fans happier when a guy that is much less liked beats that heel. It didn’t work when they tried to have Bryan lose to the Authority to get Batista liked. It didn’t work when Triple H went over Ambrose before losing to Reigns at Mania 32. 

At least with his heat generating segment I’m pretty confident that Bryan will have the last laugh in this one.


----------

